# ATM, Cash Point



## Benjy

what would you call it? (plz include your nationality )


----------



## walnut

In Italy it's B*a*ncomat, all over. Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## rogelio

Benjy said:
			
		

> what would you call it? (plz include your nationality )


In North Carolina, USA, we normally say ATM.  However, "Cashpoints" is associated with a particular type of bank (Credit unions).

Hope that helps,
Rogelio


----------



## zebedee

Benjy said:
			
		

> what would you call it? (plz include your nationality )



In Spain it's *cajero automático * or just *cajero*.


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Benjy said:
			
		

> what would you call it? (plz include your nationality )



En Puerto Rico se dice "ATH"... *a t*odos *h*oras (más o menos).


----------



## Philippa

I'd say cash point, cash machine or 'hole in the wall'!


----------



## libertylover

Well in Illinios, USA its definatly an ATM, I've never heard the term "cash point" before but it does make alot of sense.


----------



## Mr X

I think I mostly hear ATM in Austalia, but perhaps there are other names I haven't heard of.

Mr X.


----------



## VenusEnvy

When I first read the title of this thread, I thought, "What in the heck is a cash point??"  lol         I say ATM.


----------



## valerie

En France, normalement: un distributeur ou un distributeur de billets, 
Mais aussi:
un distributeur automatique, un guichet automatique, et en jargon bancaire: DAB ou GAB


----------



## dave

I agree with Philippa - in the UK *cash point * is probably the most common, with *cash machine * and *hole in the wall * (my personal favourite!) not far behind. We don't use the term ATM at all.

In Spain I think I've usually called it a *telebanco * - is this correct, or have I been talking nonsense (again)?!


----------



## valerie

I've never heard telebanco. La palabra normal es el *cajero*


----------



## dave

valerie said:
			
		

> I've never heard telebanco. La palabra normal es el *cajero*


I'm sure I've seen *telebanco * written on the *cajeros * - perhaps it's specific to one particular bank?


----------



## sastrem92

dave said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've seen *telebanco * written on the *cajeros * - perhaps it's specific to one particular bank?



Exactly, it's the specific name given to "cajero" in one particular bank ( I cannot remember the name now).


----------



## Lancel0t

here in our country we use ATM and I've never heard the term cash point here so far.


----------



## mddb

What does ATM stand for?


----------



## Philippa

mddb said:
			
		

> What does ATM stand for?


 Automated Telling Machine (I'm told!)


----------



## Focalist

In GB&I, I'd put "cash machine" first, with "cashpoint" (or "cash point") close behind. "Cash dispenser" is a distant runner-up, though you do sometimes come across it. 

"Hole in the wall" is popular but is very much unofficial and semi-joking, and dependent on context to a large degree.

Thus you might well hear: 
-- Have you got enough cash? 
-- Don't worry, I'll use the hole in the wall.

But if you were looking for somewhere to get cash, what you'd be most likely to say to a stranger is: 
-- Excuse me, is there a cash machine / cashpoint near here?

I think that very few people in GB&I who hadn't been to the States would know what an "ATM" was. The initials don't make a lot of sense here anyway, because we don't have "tellers" in banks but "cashiers".

F


----------



## Janna82

Philippa said:
			
		

> Automated Telling Machine (I'm told!)


Automated Teller Machine


----------



## Carme

dave said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've seen *telebanco * written on the *cajeros * - perhaps it's specific to one particular bank?



You're right Dave, if I'm not wrong, that is the name of one of the banking networks (I'm not sure if it's right this word) that you would find in Spain, as  are also Servired, 4B, Red 6000, Telebanco, ...


----------



## Nick

I've never heard "cash point".

In the US (I've lived in Illinois, east coast, and now the Rockies), it is called an "ATM [machine]" or, less commonly, a "day-and-night teller [machine]". I've also heard "cash machine". Personally, I use ATM.


----------



## Cath.S.

valerie said:
			
		

> En France, normalement: un distributeur ou un distributeur de billets,
> Mais aussi:
> un distributeur automatique, un guichet automatique, et en jargon bancaire: DAB ou GAB


Colloquially, we can also say "la tirette".


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina  *cajero automático* o simplemente *cajero*(me voy al cajero a sacar algo de plata)


----------



## Paulina

Hello everyone, 

From my part of the globe, everyone here (at least in the major cities) refers to them as "bank machines". Ie. " Is there a bank machine near by?" I never hear anyone asking for an ATM or cash point. Although they are known as ATM's, I never really hear people actually use the term in speech.

-Paulina


----------



## NavyBlue

When I was in the UK I opened a bank account (at Lloyd's to be exact) and when I read the contract there was a clause saying that the word *cash point* was a registered trade mark, so I've always wondered if people dealing with other banks would use the same expression. Now it seems they do.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

In Mexico it's just *Cajero*


----------



## te gato

In Alberta..Bank machine...or "That cursed machine won't give me any money"

te gato


----------



## badger

Here we use ATM, hole in the wall, cash point, cash link, bank link.

But my personal favourite that I hear the young people use is "drink link"

badger.


----------



## Ralf

In Germany an ATM is generally referred to as "Geldautomat" (literally: money machine). But I've also heard "Bankomat" - a contraction of the words "Bank" and "Automat". The term "Kassenschalter" (originally used in those 'days of stone age' when the money was still disbursed by cashiers) has almost completely gone, but is used now and then especially by elder people.

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Czech Republic: Bankomat.

Jana


----------



## la grive solitaire

In the U.S., an ATM or a Cash Machine.


----------



## Phryne

In New York is *ATM*, but in New Jersey is a *MAC*, "money access service."

I found this... world_names_are_at_the_bottom_of_the_page


----------



## la grive solitaire

Phryne said:
			
		

> In New York is *ATM*, but in New Jersey is a *MAC*, "money access service."
> 
> I found this... world_names_are_at_the_bottom_of_the_page



You're right, New Jersey has MAC machines as well as ATMs.  Did you see the one called "Ugly Teller"--no country specified?


----------



## jasonc1213

According to Pimsleur spanish, ATM is cajero. To those that asked what ATM stood for I believe it is "Another Twenty Missing". jaja


----------



## Sze

In my country we usually say ATM, but where i am now (United kingdom) alot of people refer it to as 'cashpoint'.


----------



## jasonyan

in my place, it is marked with ATM, or some says, self service bank


----------



## ILT

In México it is called *Cajero Automático*, or sometimes just Cajero in informal conversations; but, some bank officers are beginning to use the term ATM.


----------



## tZeD

Here in Canada, we supposedly say ABM (automatic banking machine) but ATM seems to be more common to me, and the most common of all is probably "banking machine".


----------



## Brioche

Focalist said:
			
		

> I think that very few people in GB&I who hadn't been to the States would know what an "ATM" was. The initials don't make a lot of sense here anyway, because we don't have "tellers" in banks but "cashiers".
> 
> F


 
The word "teller" is known in Scotland.
There was a headline in the Evening Times, a Glasgow newspaper, on 12 August 2005, "_BANK bosses were today under fire after a young *bank teller* had a cabbage put on his desk to "motivate" him._

It is the usual word in Australia.  We definitely got it from Britain.

The world "teller" can be found in Australian court documents of the 1820s when all judges, lawyers and  court officials were trained in Britain. 

Incidentally, the ATM was invented by a Scot. John Shepherd-Barron, from Tain in Ross-shire. The first machine was called DACS -- De La Rue Automatic Cash System. De La Rue Instruments was the company Shepherd-Baron worked for.


----------



## whatonearth

Philippa said:
			
		

> I'd say cash point, cash machine or 'hole in the wall'!


 
Agreed! (I'm British too  )


----------



## jaqpen

Focalist said:
			
		

> I think that very few people in GB&I who hadn't been to the States would know what an "ATM" was. The initials don't make a lot of sense here anyway, because we don't have "tellers" in banks but "cashiers".
> 
> F



Yes, I had this problem when I moved from the Uk to Australia; I had no idea what the term ATM meant because I wasn't familiar with the use of the word "teller", I had always heard "cashier" instead (whereas in Australasia I always hear "teller"). 

When I subsequently moved to New Zealand however, I did hear the term "Cashpoint", but this is because the National Bank here used to be owned by Lloyds TSB who of course refer to their ATMs as "Cashpoints". Even though the National Bank have since been bought by Australian bank ANZ, (who operate over here also) their name and branding (including the term "cashpoint" and the black horse sign) have remained as they were, with all ANZ branches retaining their branding identity also. I think ANZ refer to their branch branded ATMs as "Night and Day" machines, which I've always thought was a bit of a mouthful.

When I was travelling around South / Central America recently, before I knew what the usual term was, I tried asking several people people for directions to "un banco automatico" (literally; an automatic bank) hoping that this might be understood, but no, it just got me puzzled looks instead! ;-P 

In actual fact, I subsequently only ever saw signs for ATMs that referred to them as "cajeros automáticos." I think this literrally translates as "automatic cashiers" (but please someone correct me if I'm wrong  which would explain the puzzled looks; after all, it makes sense that you can automate the cashier, but not the whole bank!! ;-) (And this was throughout Santiago, Buenos Aires, Peru, Bolivia, Ecuador, Columbia, Panama City and Costa Rica.)


----------



## Yang

Here in Taiwan, we call it '自動提款機' or '自動櫃員機' or just '提款機', ATM is well known as well.

自動 is 'automatic', 提款 is 'get the money', 櫃員 is 'teller', 機 is the 'machine'. 

I used to think ATM stood for 'Automatic Teller Machine' and it is in Taiwan; but I just found, accroding to the online dictionaries, it's Australia English and 'Automated Teller Machine' is more American way. 

It's interesting to know how people all over the world call the machine.

I had never heard of 'cash point', 'bank machine', 'day-and-night teller', 'MAC', 'bank link'...and the most special one*--hole in the wall *until I read this thread.

*Hole in the wall! How vivid! lovely*. Cute.


----------



## Adam Warren

I think ATM (Automated Teller Machine) is the equivalent of the French GAB (Guichet Automatique Bancaire), while "Cash Dispenser" is the formal term rendered by the French DAB (Distributeur Automatique de Billets)


----------



## JazzByChas

I think I'll just call it, 

*A*u*T*o*M*ate the process of siphoning away your cash till the bank sounds the "TILT!" button, and you are getting those nasty letters/notices saying you are overdrawn, and you're now getting pinged about 32.00USD per pop for all the bounced transactions... 

AAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUGGGGG!!!


----------



## BasedowLives

cash point?  never heard it, and sounds too literal.

ATM all the way!


----------



## PeterR

The use of the word "teller" in Scotland (and other English-language countries) preserves the usage of "tell" for "count" in the KJV/Authorized Bible, and corresponds to "tellen" for "count" in Dutch (incidentally, the closest major language to English, and not so difficult to learn as some people would have you believe). I'd agree though that a teller, automated or human, is a total alien in England. I remember seeing the "Autoteller" brand name on a cash machine outside a Bank of Scotland branch in Bristol years ago and thinking (as an Englishman) that it was really foreign.

But here in Scotland you may see the word "teller" above a cashier's desk.

http://aa.bebo.com/aa/large/2005081116/16509342a13296744b339603457l.jpg
*Follow the link for a picture: "Hole in the Wall, Inverness style"
*Presumably Americans just would not follow this joke.

Peter


----------



## Hakro

I remember when I for the first time had to translate the abbreviation "ATM". It was a new term and impossible to find in any dictionary. I was lucky enough to find the right meaning, but then - once again - it came to my mind that these three-letter-abbreviations that are very popular in the Anglo-saxon world, especially in America, are very hard to understand for a foreigner (and very often for the native people, too). 
In my area (technology and automobiles) I have seen several three-letter-abbreviations that have at least three different meanings, and very often it's totally impossible to guess which one is the right one.

You can't be so short of time that you can't say (or write) the real words. Or are you?

Back to the point: In Finland we call those things by a name that can be translated as "automatic bank", "banque automatique",  but we also often say "I'll take some money out of the wall".


----------



## Noel Acevedo

Benjy said:
			
		

> what would you call it? (plz include your nationality )


 
In Puerto Rico they are called ATH, "A Toda Hora" , which roughly translated means at any time of the day.

Noel


----------



## gisele73

In Peru it is *"cajero automático"* or *"cajero".*

In Norway it's* Minibank* (I wonder if it's called that way in other countries as well...)

Cheers


----------



## KennethR

In North Carolina (Mid-Eastern USA) there is a State Employee's Credit Union. (A Credit Union is a member-owned banking operation which offers services to a select group.) Because there can't be an actual Office at every convenient location, or even in every city, the Credit Union places Automated Teller Machines (ATM) in many locations across North Carolina.  These machine locations, for the North Carolina State Employee Credit Union, (SECU) are called "Cash Points."


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

In Ireland it's an ATM, I've never heard of a cash point before (although I guess it's somewhere you withdraw cash from).


----------



## Sepia

Aren't Cash Point, Bancomat etc. brand names - what are we looking for here? Which substantive is used for such a machine or the brand name the operators chose for the cash dispensing machines they put up?


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Cash machine" is what we Brits know, a lot of us say "cash point" and "ATM" as well.

Recently in England though there has been a campagin by banks to change the name officially to "holl in the wall" because after a few studies, some people, well, it must have been a majority didn't know what it was called besides "hole in the wall" (I HONESTLY don't get it, it's been discussed in places where I hang out, we just put it down to other cities not knowing it)

"Cash point/machine" = most common
"Hole in the wall" = common, used more by the older generation
"ATM" = it's used, just about enough for it not to sound weird

I speak for England _*and*_ Mars.


----------



## Lugubert

In India, it was always ATM. Everybody understood it. Especially taxi drivers who wanted to drive you several kilometers, when there was a working one just across the square. (To be fair, its acceptance of foreign cards was rather recent.)

In Sweden, it's normally _Bankomat_, which really is a trademark for what one bank generically names _uttagsautomat_ (_uttag_ = withdrawal). Yet another bank introduced their _Minuten_ ('the minute'), which from 1995 works seamlessly with the Bankomat system.

The world's very first automatic withdrawal system was introduced in Sweden in 1967, as well as the very first on-line ATM, in 1968. (Facts from Wiki.)


----------



## Nanon

I would love adopting "trou dans le mur" (hole in the wall) in French... it reminds of "un trou dans mon budget"... 


In Venezuela, a "cajero automático" is sometimes known as "telecajero", but I think that name used to belong to a particular bank.
In Russia, it is a банкомат (bankomat... again).
In Portuguese, it is "um caixa", which seems to be used in Brazil and Portugal as far as I know (maybe somebody can confirm if there are any local variants)


----------



## englishman

PeterR said:


> I'd agree though that a teller, automated or human, is a total alien in England.



It's a perfectly good English word which means someone who counts votes but we don't use it for people in banks. Strangely enough, the term ATM is used. It's not _that _uncommon in England, despite what other people have posted. "cash point" is certainly the most common English expression, though.


----------



## LaReinita

la grive solitaire said:


> You're right, New Jersey has MAC machines as well as ATMs. Did you see the one called "Ugly Teller"--no country specified?


 
I always called them MAC machines, only more recently I hear people saying ATM.

"I gotta hit the MAC"


----------



## faranji

Here in Brazil it's called *caixa eletrônico*, *caixa automático*, or simply *caixa*. 

Personally, I prefer to call it _caixão_ (literally 'coffin') as in my pathetic case its content is eternally stone dead.


----------



## suslik

In Estonia we call it *pangaautomaat* and it means bank machine in translation. When I came to USA I had hard time to understand what means ATM first time. Actually I didn't know how to call it until I saw it here. At least now I know what it means thanks to this thread


----------



## samanthalee

englishman said:


> It's a perfectly good English word which means someone who counts votes but we don't use it for people in banks.


 
"Teller" is not British English for people in banks? I always thought that since we were a British colony, the terms we use are more often than not British.

We call it ATM machine here. And the Chinese translation for it here is "Zi Dong Ti Kuan Ji", which approximately translates to "Automated Withdrawal Machine".

The term "Automated Banking Machine" is also used here. But it's a machine that allows you to deposit money and update your bank passbook, it doesn't dispense money.


----------



## Jeedade

Dutch: "Geldautomaat" (money machine) or "Bankautomaat" (bank machine).
Since the act of getting money from an ATM is sometimes referred to as "pinnen" derived from the word PIN, you also hear "PIN-automaat". People also say "Geld uit de muur halen" (get money from the wall).
A slang word is "Flappentap" ("Flap" = a piece of paper, i.e. a banknote)


----------



## samanthalee

Jeedade said:


> People also say "Geld uit de muur halen" (get money from the wall).



Which reminds me. We also have this expression in Mandarin in Singapore of "Pressing out the money 按钱出来" (Press some buttons and you get money!)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Bankomatas


----------



## Whodunit

German:

*Geldautomat*


----------

